# Is Saturated Fat Evil, or Not So Bad After All?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The myths, lies, and misconceptions about saturated fat and your health. I’ve written many times in the last couple years about the mistaken beliefs in society about saturated fat and the false perception in the media AND with MOST health professionals that saturated fat is bad for you.If you’ve seen in some of my articles, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

